# Telford Services/discount-chronographs



## alarm bells (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi,

Hope you can help & that this is appropriate.

Have I been stitched up for Â£49.99?

Ordered a CWC military watch from this firm 3 weeks ago. Item not received.

Have emailed them-no reply & no way of contacting by phone.

They are an alleged sponsor of the Army Rumour Site (ARRSE - no, really!) which, worryingly features posts alleging they've gone out of business.

My money has still been taken though......

Any info would be welcome.

Thanks.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Dunno, but there website is still taking orders. Have you tried 01205 871994

Was it a CWC or MWC out of interest?


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

telford have a diabolical record its impossible to contact them see threads on mwr etc.


----------



## alarm bells (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks so far, guys.

It was actually an MWC G10 BH.

Excuse my ignorance, but what/where is the mwr?


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

If you paid by credit card then they are jointly responsible...

Good luck


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

alarm bells said:


> Thanks so far, guys.
> 
> It was actually an MWC G10 BH.
> 
> Excuse my ignorance, but what/where is the mwr?


military watch resourse

Another forum....

Youl have fun with your topic, I think there have been more than a couple about the company..


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

I've had trouble with them before and a Seiko Kinetic. It had run out of charge. They sent it back to Seiko, but weren't replying to emails after a while. They got a bit shirty when I mentioned the credit card company. It was sorted though.


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

I have to be honest on the plus side I have dealt with them on a couple of occasions with no problems

maybe I was just lucky


----------



## Badcrumble (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi,

Sorry to hear of your problems.

If you've used a Visa credit/debit card then I believe you've got 120 days from date of transaction (processing date, not thedate debited the account) to approach the card issuer so they can raise a charge-back.

If goods haven't been yet received, I think they (card issuer) have to wait 30 days before they can act.

If the company has gone into administration, the Visa guarantee kicks in and you should be eligible for a refund.

I think they'll want proof that you've tried to contact the company first (letters/emails).

Your bank/card company/Visa will be able to clarify.

Please note, I've no knowledge of the company or their reputation.

If any of the above is factually incorrect, many apologies.

Hope you get your watch OK.

BC


----------



## alarm bells (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks again to all - Superb chaps.

I paid by Barclaycard, so the outcome looks positive, but don't you just hate being done up like a kipper?

Shame on you Mr Rowell....


----------



## MrJohnson (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi All

Telford Services/discount-chronographs have definitely gone, even though the web site(s) are up and running !

I've just spent the last 2 months trying to get a refund for a Â£200 watch ordered from them which was never delivered.

You get no response from phone, e-mail or recorded letter.


----------

